# Jacksonville Florida River Walk



## Chucktin (Feb 21, 2017)

We went up to Jacksonville to see what the Riverwalk was like yesterday (President's Day). Lunch at the River City Brewing Company then a stroll. Hard to navigate to as parking is not well designated.  We stayed on the South Bank instead of crossing north on the Acosta bridge.
Good lunch prices in the low to mid teens and surprising that the crowds stayed away☺.
We need to go back. Didn't ride the people mover and I would have liked to study the RR bridge on the north-west end. Lots of construction going on. I will try to load pics next.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 21, 2017)

Jacksonville Florida????


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes, the spelling nanny caught me napping (again).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2017)

Sounds like you had a nice time, looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 21, 2017)

Good weather, interesting stuff to see, no crowds. What's not to like.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2017)

I love Jacksonville now but I've been hanging around Florida long enough to remember when I'd wish I could hold my breath when passing through town.  There was a effluvium that was a cross between a volcanic sulfur vent and an overloaded outhouse.  It was so bad, you could "taste" it.......seriously, the air had an acrid "taste".  This was because of the pulp mills.  It was harmless but whooie.....


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes I can vouch for that. A similar mill is still further north and west of I95.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 25, 2017)

I made a small album, 6 pixs from the south bank. Now, how to add it here ... That kinda worked.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2017)

Very nice and interesting photos Chucktin, thanks for posting them! :coolpics:


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 25, 2017)

Must remember to sharpen more next time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Manatee (Mar 3, 2017)

We lived in Jax in 1976.  Used to enjoy sailing in the St John's river south of all the bridges.  St Augustine was 30 minutes south, we went there often.


----------



## Chucktin (Mar 4, 2017)

30 minutes by boat?


----------



## Manatee (Mar 4, 2017)

Chucktin said:


> 30 minutes by boat?



No, by car down US 1.  Our boat lived on a trailer and it never did go to St Augustine.


----------

